# Gran Torino,now playing in L.A. and N.Y.



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The long rumored film that Clint Eastwood had been working on is now playing in theaters in two cities,L.A. and N.Y.
Here is the link to the official site for the film:

http://www.thegrantorino.com/

The official site contains a trailer for the film,along with links for downloads,video and a gallery.
Rated R for language and violence.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is another link,to Warner Bros. UK site for the film.

http://wwws.warnerbros.co.uk/grantorino/

This site shows a release date of 2/20/09.I guess that would be for theaters in the UK.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks very good.

My first car was an awesome '72 Ford Gran Torino. (Yes, I know this has nothing to do with the film).


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I saw a new TV ad for this film tonight.
The ad stated that the movie will open in theaters everywhere this Friday,1/9/09.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

Awesome movie. My wife and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

My dad and brother watched it as well and said it's a great movie. It sounds worthy enough to pay and see it in the theatre.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

I liked this one, well worth watching.:righton::righton:


----------



## glorman (Jun 22, 2008)

I loved this movie. Only Clint Eastwood can pull of such badassery at 82 years old.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

I agree with all the comments. I was amazed how much I laughed. Clint was terrific!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Variety:
"Gran Torino" took the top spot Friday at the box office,with an estimated $9.6 million.
Those numbers equate to Eastwood's best opening day ever.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117998338.html?categoryid=13&cs=1


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Saw it yesterday. Very powerful and moving. Strongly recommended.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I too saw it yesterday -- highly recommended as well. :up:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm convinced....gotta see it now this weekend (despite how much I despise Commercial Theaters now these days)....


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From blu-ray.com:
The film will hit store shelves on 6/9/09 on Blu-ray.

http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=2533


----------



## jrwinter (Sep 2, 2004)

isnt this movie already on dvd?


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

jrwinter said:


> isnt this movie already on dvd?


No, Steve is right.

Gran Torino (2008)
Release Date: 06/09/2009


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I haven't seen it yet, I have been waiting for the BD to come out.


----------



## scroll (Apr 10, 2010)

Dirty Harry is back, in a way, in Gran Torino, not as a character but as a ghostly presence. He hovers in the film, in its themes and high-caliber imagery, and of course most obviously in Mr. Eastwood’s face. It is a monumental face now, so puckered and pleated that it no longer looks merely weathered, as it has for decades, but seems closer to petrified wood.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I am _so_ looking forward to viewing this film when it finally gets released -- hopefully sooner than (not then) later.

Thanks for the update, *scroll*. 

_*Doh!*_


----------

